# Anyone Using their Kemper Powerhead with a cab?



## pettymusic (May 19, 2014)

How do you like the sound/ tone?

How is it in a live situation?



I was really sold on one of these but, I'm not getting too much info on how these perform live so, I may swaying toward the Axe II.

Experienced users, I would greatly appreciate your input!!


Thanks!


----------



## Dead-Pan (May 19, 2014)

The Powerhead is great through a cab but you will need to set the output EQ differently that with FR speakers. When I first tried it with my cab I wasn't impressed. Once I learned how the Kemper works better I went back and was very impressed. The internal power amp is loud. Kemper has stated they will have an update in the future that will allow you to visually see the amount of power being pushed to the speakers so you don't blow them.


----------



## pettymusic (May 19, 2014)

Dead-Pan said:


> The Powerhead is great through a cab but you will need to set the output EQ differently that with FR speakers. When I first tried it with my cab I wasn't impressed. Once I learned how the Kemper works better I went back and was very impressed. The internal power amp is loud. Kemper has stated they will have an update in the future that will allow you to visually see the amount of power being pushed to the speakers so you don't blow them.



Nice! The louder the better! Our drummer is insanely loud! Haha!

Thanks for the advise!


----------



## IkarusOnFire (May 20, 2014)

I use it in the rehearsal room - and it sounds pretty cool to me. I've used it live a couple of times too - so my cab was my monitor and I sent the complete signal w/ cab sim directly to FOH. All solutions have worked well thus far - but I prefer to be without the cabinet and go to FOH and have them mix me a monitor signal for the front-stage-wedges 

As Dead-Pan pointed out - live profiles needs some tweaking to roll off the highs and make it less harsh. Use your ears


----------



## pettymusic (May 20, 2014)

IkarusOnFire said:


> I use it in the rehearsal room - and it sounds pretty cool to me. I've used it live a couple of times too - so my cab was my monitor and I sent the complete signal w/ cab sim directly to FOH. All solutions have worked well thus far - but I prefer to be without the cabinet and go to FOH and have them mix me a monitor signal for the front-stage-wedges
> 
> As Dead-Pan pointed out - live profiles needs some tweaking to roll off the highs and make it less harsh. Use your ears



Yeah, I think I would feel more comfy using the cab. Just used to having a cab there to monitor myself really. Also, I have trust issues with sound engineers. 

Thanks for the info! 

I hope to have mine within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## jase (May 21, 2014)

I power a cab during rehearsals only. Live, I go straight to the FOH without using a cab on stage. I tried to monitor my guitar using a cab but the stage sound got too messy with sounds coming from in front and behind. 

When I do use a cab, I adjust the monitor output EQ to taste. I don't really like the sound of the Kemper + Cab combo, as you can still hear some parts of the profiled cab but that's how the Kemper was designed. However, the Kemper going into FOH PA or monitor speakers sound very, very good!


----------



## morethan6 (May 21, 2014)

What about using it with a passive FRFR PA speaker? Seems like that would rock pretty hard...


----------



## pettymusic (May 21, 2014)

morethan6 said:


> What about using it with a passive FRFR PA speaker? Seems like that would rock pretty hard...



I could end up going this direction.I will like have give it a go.

Another monitor is not in the budget at the moment. Although, I could opt for the non-powered version and put the extra money for a powered frfr.


----------



## pettymusic (May 21, 2014)

jase said:


> I power a cab during rehearsals only. Live, I go straight to the FOH without using a cab on stage. I tried to monitor my guitar using a cab but the stage sound got too messy with sounds coming from in front and behind.
> 
> When I do use a cab, I adjust the monitor output EQ to taste. I don't really like the sound of the Kemper + Cab combo, as you can still hear some parts of the profiled cab but that's how the Kemper was designed. However, the Kemper going into FOH PA or monitor speakers sound very, very good!



Yeah, I'm little skeptical of how I may like it as well. So, do you have the powered Kemper or are you using your own power amp?


----------



## IkarusOnFire (May 21, 2014)

I've read only great stuff about KPA-solutions. They offer cabs and "camplifiers" (that fit into the back of the foodbox kempers). I realize you're in the states, so shipping might be nasty, but take a look:KPA-solutions.com


----------



## jase (May 22, 2014)

pettymusic said:


> Yeah, I'm little skeptical of how I may like it as well. So, do you have the powered Kemper or are you using your own power amp?



I've used both. I had the non-powered head before, now i'm using the power rack. The other guitarist of my band is using the non-powered head with a Mesa 50:50 power amp. I used to run it through a Randall RP2/200 which is a solidstate power amp, then I tried the EHX 44 Magnum for a short while. To my ears, the EHX was the worst of the bunch. The internal power amp of the Kemper sounds pretty similar to the Randall and the Mesa. 

I think if you are looking for sound quality, stick with plugging it into FR speakers, or monitor speakers (which I do 90% of the time). I would only use a cab during rehearsals, or as a back up if something fails at the venue.


----------



## PBGas (May 22, 2014)

pettymusic said:


> How do you like the sound/ tone?
> 
> How is it in a live situation?
> 
> ...



I absolutely love my powered rack! I use it live with my Marshall 1960ax with greenbacks. I didn't like it as much with v30s but with greenie, it rocks! I run the monitor out to FOH and have the 4x12 on stage using the speaker out to the cab for my monitoring. Works great and pleases my ears every time


----------

